

Mutation testing - mike_esspe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutation_testing

======
rauar
Not sure what the intention of posting this was but if it was blank curiosity
about mutation testing: I built Carma ( <http://retroduction.org> ) which
mutates Java bytecode and looks for undetected mutations (low testcase
quality).

------
glimcat
Interesting. The problem of equivalent mutants sounds fairly difficult to deal
with if you want it to do a broad search. Some will possibly compile to an
identical result, but many won't. Too many false positives would be
prohibitive.

------
maeon3
I would like to see a piece of software that could mutate a new blank java
project into a fully functional piece of software given thousands of failing
unit tests.

Start out with something simple, have unit tests define some function that
does a simple thing. Have the program guess and check on source that makes the
unit tests pass.

~~~
rauar
Wanted ? Yes. Feasable ? No. At least not with current computing power and
technologies. Combinatorial explosion applies here as well (like for "full"
input test coverage.

Something like a unit test inverse deduction software would be great instead
of blind guessing (using mutations).

